# pecces  referat  viventi



## pepitogrillo2008

¿Me podeís ayudar con estas palabras latinas? Could you please help me?
I don't mind if they are translated into Spanish, English or French. Thanks

__ _pecces
_
_referat_ 
_viventi_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sin contexto es difícil ayudarte.


----------



## pepitogrillo2008

¿Y me puedes dar algún enlace fiable a diccionarios de latín-español?


----------



## pepitogrillo2008

Este es el contexto que tengo (es una traducción que tengo que hacer de inglés a español sobre sintaxis latina), espero que lo entiendas:

   A further example links the verb _referat_ to _viventi_ and probably served to introduce the use of the dative case for the indirect object.


One relates the verb _pecces _to the ablative _matrona_.


Gracias!


----------



## relativamente

Un link para un diccionario latino español

http://www.scribd.com/doc/3283274/Diccionario-Vox-Latin

La frase que preguntas no tiene sentido a no ser que se refiera que el verbo pecco solo se puede aplicar a algo viviente y por ejemplo una piedra no puede pecar


----------



## Quiviscumque

pepitogrillo2008 said:


> Este es el contexto que tengo (es una traducción que tengo que hacer de inglés a español sobre sintaxis latina), espero que lo entiendas:
> 
> A further example links the verb _referat_ to _viventi_ and probably served to introduce the use of the dative case for the indirect object.
> 
> 
> One relates the verb _pecces _to the ablative _matrona_.



¿Y por qué te complicas la vida? Si en el texto inglés no se menciona el significado de estas palabras latinas, ¿por qué quieres añadirlo en tu versión española?

Por otra parte, si realmente necesitas un diccionario latino, por muy pocos euros puedes encontrar el Vox en cualquier librería de viejo.


----------



## pepitogrillo2008

Quiviscumque said:


> ¿Y por qué te complicas la vida? Si en el texto inglés no se menciona el significado de estas palabras latinas, ¿por qué quieres añadirlo en tu versión española?
> 
> Por otra parte, si realmente necesitas un diccionario latino, por muy pocos euros puedes encontrar el Vox en cualquier librería de viejo.




me lo ha pedido el cliente


----------



## Quiviscumque

pepitogrillo2008 said:


> me lo ha pedido el cliente



Si todo lo que necesitas es eso, y sabes inglés, quizás lo más cómodo para ti sea recurrir a

http://ablemedia.com/ctcweb/showcase/wordsonline.html


----------

